# Need for Speed - The Run - Multiplayer Mode



## Ladylike (10. November 2011)

Guten Tag,

bin schon seid tagen am überlegen mir NFS zu holen/vorbestellen, meine entscheidung geht eher davon aus, welche Multiplayer modis es geben wird. Für denn kurzen (3-5 std) Singleplayer leih ich mir das aus, dafür bezahle ich keine 50 Euro.
Hat jemand info was es geben wird ?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. November 2011)

Warum eröffnest Du einen neuen Thread? Hier bist Du mit Deinem Anliegen richtig: *[Sammelthread] Need for Speed: The Run *


----------



## Ladylike (13. November 2011)

oh danke und sorry habs verpeilt :


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. November 2011)

Kein Problem.


----------

